# free food everywhere outside in spring



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i live in southern ohio, and i just came up with this great idea. every 17 years in s. ohio there is a huge ass secada(dont know how to spell, just how it sounds) which are this huge bug that will cover everything. and i just got the great idea of hmm free food!!! so i am just going to go outside with a bucket and a net the time this spring that they come and just start rounding them up, also might freeze a lot of them and drop live ones in for food. any concerns about feeding piranhas insects?? if you live in ohio, dont let this oppurtunity pass you by.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam stop being so cheap jk and get some smelt and shrimp

and what type of bugs are they
really hard exoskeloton


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

I would advise against it.

They could carry pesticides and stuff which would be bad for your fish.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i bought some shrimp and that s*** was expensive, im only 15 so i have not too much money but this summer i will work in my grocerie.(i mihgt hint to the meat section to give meat they will throw away.) i think it has a hard exosceleton, and it is spelled cecada, but pronounced as sekada, my dad was here when one of these explosions happened and he said that everything was covered in them, they are really big, do you think it would bo ok to freeze them othere than it being sort of mean to throw a couple gallons of these suckers in the freezer. i posted a pic below.


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

they look kinda nasty to feed ur fishes. but if they work than do it. i wouldnt see why when bugs always get eatin by p's in the wild. but my, those bugs look disgusting







... worms look much tastier and they are always in the dirt.


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

DO NOT DO IT! I lived in New Jersey when these Cecadas overtook the entire state for the summer and I know what you are going to be experienceing. They have extremely tough exoskeletons, and since they have been living underground, there will definetly be pesticides such as fertilizer all over them. You can try it if you want to, but with all the poisons they will be carrying, they will probably die. Just trying to look out for your lil' guys.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

k, i will probabally not do it then, how bad is it, i have heard it is worse in ohio, the worst in cincinnati, and i live near there


----------



## BabyRanha83 (Jan 22, 2004)

I lived in Menhadm, NJ and for pretty much the entire summer they covered everything. They are extremely loud also, and extremely disgusting. My dog used to eat them and then throw them up. Probably because they were poisnous.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ok then, piranhas eat a lot better food than dogs, and i say that if the dog will throw it up, it would be worse for piranhas, but i cant wait till they come(want to kill a lot, maybe light some on fire) im a evil little devil


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i know how you feel, i'm 16 and last year i lit a gopher on fire, it was funny as hell


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, that is a little cruel. but how did you catch a gofer on fire???? gas and matches?? i like burning things down.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

step.away.from.the.fish.you.two









Nice n slow...and keep your hands where I can see them...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, i love my p's cause they costed me $90 i will never hurt them, their price has made me respecet and care for them.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i know it was pretty mean but the thing was half dead already so we were actually doing it a favor, or thats what we told ourselves, and we lit it by dumping my friend's bottle of cologne on it and lighting it with a sparkler, lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

aah, that is a little cruel. just cologn, i have a question for you, have you ever made an explosion that brought police to your neighbourhood??


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> i know how you feel, i'm 16 and last year i lit a gopher on fire, it was funny as hell


 Hahaha, that was random...


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

They say serial killers start off by killing small animals......


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> They say serial killers start off by killing small animals


That is absolutely true.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

You want to hear the funniest yet most cruel torture of all. Get about 6 ft. of fishing line. STRONG fishing line, like 40 - 50 lb. test. Tie a decent size but not huge hook onto both ends. Get some chunks of meat that is big enough to cover the hooks. Go down to the ocean shore or anywhere you can find a flock of sea gulls over head. Hold one end in one hand and twirl the other end like a cowboy trying to rope a cow. Fling it way up into the flock of sea gulls. Two different birds will swallow the chunks of meat and when they fly off, the fishing line guts them. PLOP, two piles of bird stuff.

How is that for cruel???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wish i lived somewere i could catch things to feed my p's without worrying to

much about dirty sh*t gettin in my tank. although i am gonna try feedin them

fish i catch from the ocean


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sh*t i c natives eating those things all the time, i think they are brazillian or something.


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Cruel is baiting a spud gun by putting a few pieces of corn in it till chipmunks eat in it, then load and bait it and sit really still till one runs in and launch it at a tree 10 feet away... splat, J E L L O in a fur. 
Or if you want to go with stupid paintball a bear while it's eating your garbage, if you have a garbage can left it scares the piss outta ya cuz they shred it, they don't come back though.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol, but a chipmonk, that is a little cruel cause chipmonkes are the awesomest, i want a pet chipmonk....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wtf??? if u want to kill seagulls then get a plate and put like 8lbs of rice on it put some flavoring sauce over all the rice, dont coook the rice, then seaguls eat til thyere extremrely full, rice then expands in there belles littlerally blowing them up from the inside , seaguls cant barf also incase u were wondering


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

This turned from a free food thread to a im a animal abuser/future serial killer. How mean.(even though i capped a racoon out of my tree last night with a high powered bbgun)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you have to hear a funny story, i had a treehouse and i went up in it to clean it out, and heard hissing and ooh sh*t it was a racoon, so i got my co2 bb gun 775 fps and just started chucking pellets at it, it hissed like a bitch, then i took a stick, wrapped it with a cloth, and doused it with gas. then i lit it and the racoon just went crazy about it even thought i didnt hurt it. it was a fun time


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

micus said:


> wtf??? if u want to kill seagulls then get a plate and put like 8lbs of rice on it put some flavoring sauce over all the rice, dont coook the rice, then seaguls eat til thyere extremrely full, rice then expands in there belles littlerally blowing them up from the inside , seaguls cant barf also incase u were wondering


 lol, that sounds funny


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Same with mice, if you get them in your house you can leave alka-seltzer out. They are dead in no time with that sh*t. Seagulls too. They are big enough to swallow the whole thing. They start doing the funky chicken and then they flop over dead with white foam coming out of the mouth.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

One more, but this doesn't involve death. If you know someone who has a chicken farm get a chicken and get it to take a peck or two at a shot of whiskey. Their brains are so small they are completely trashed in about 5 minutes. They start floping over and running into stuff. Good Times.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this is funny, this topic went from feeding piranhas bugs to toturing and killing animals, but the one about feeding chickens wiskey is so funny, that would be a fun site.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

this is kind of fuk"d up but one time i was at my friends house and this cat kept comin up to the back door.We let it in and got it so wasted that it jumped off my friends fridge,hit its head on the tile and died.Even though I hate cats i felt real bad.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

haha
this thread is officially fuc$#$ up now


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

no way man the best thing to do is catch a sh*t load of rock bass and blow the hell outta them with firecrackers and bottle rockets. I caught a big mother and I friggin stuck a black cat lady finger up it's ass and blew him a hole the sixe of a quarter







Also you can get those huge suckers called the M90's and put it in the bass's mouth lol it blows their gills up. another thing that you have to do is go out and buy a pack of like 600 black cats and unroll them one by one. Then find a huge ants nest and have a mini war against them. You can also use cologn to light them on fire and blow them up and stuff. It's great


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

wow CKY, those are exactly some of the things that my friends and i do, only we lit a gopher on fire and blew him up with a firecracker........but i love pissing off huge ant mounds


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

its hella fun 2 blow up ants


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I feel bad for the cat man. I hate to see animals die. Expecially a cat that just probably was hungry and wanted food just took a flop and died. I bet your buddy felt real bad and i bet the thing suffered to before it died. btw im not trying to put u on a guilt trip in any way i just feel bad now


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

the funniest thing that i have ever done is douced a racoon i caught with ether and lit one of those tank fireworks next to it... can you say fire ball


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

No wonder the general public thinks piranha keepers are sadistic and insane... And my personal favorite is defineatly feeding the alka seltzers to sea gulls, they look like their gonna explode


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Thisn thread is hilariosu lopl


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

animal cruelty is just sick


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

there's some whack sh*t in this post, DAZ ANIAML CRUELITY! ya'll should be locked up for dat stuff. hahaha jus messin, jus dnt be doin sh*t like dat to ur P's!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

agh those things flooded NJ this summer.... hate em


----------



## k45mac (Aug 23, 2004)

I need to see this drunk chicken


----------



## k45mac (Aug 23, 2004)

bad


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats some crazy sh*t!







How old are you all?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> i know how you feel, i'm 16 and last year i lit a gopher on fire, it was funny as hell


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Stradale360 said:


> DO NOT DO IT! I lived in New Jersey when these Cecadas overtook the entire state for the summer and I know what you are going to be experienceing. They have extremely tough exoskeletons, and since they have been living underground, there will definetly be pesticides such as fertilizer all over them. You can try it if you want to, but with all the poisons they will be carrying, they will probably die. Just trying to look out for your lil' guys.


 I live right outside DC and I was considering the same thing this past summer, until I thought about it and realized all the pesticides that I would be subjecting my P's to.









DON'T DO IT!


----------

